# PubMed- Efficacy of caraway oil poultices in treating irritable bowel syndrome: a randomized controlled cross-over trial.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Efficacy of caraway oil poultices in treating irritable bowel syndrome: a randomized controlled cross-over trial.*

J Altern Complement Med. 2014 May;20(5):A81-2

Authors: Lauche R, Janzen A, Lüdtke R, Cramer H, Dobos G, Langhorst J

PMID: 24805719 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

